# Monza Deal



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Monza Swirl Free Paint Twin Bucket Kit £19.99









This Monza Swirl Free Paint Twin Bucket Kit is the total safe washing solution for keeping those horrible swirl marks at bay.

This kit contains:
2x Monza Professional Extra Deep Grit Safe 20 litre buckets with lids

2x Monza 'grit safe' bucket inserts

Please Note: Design of bucket may vary from the one shown in picture

https://www.monzacarcare.com/shop/w...ckets/monza-swirl-free-paint-twin-bucket-kit/


----------

